# ultra dma mode-5,S.M.A.R.T. CAPABLE BUT DISABLED



## fejl9331 (Oct 19, 2010)

I am having the same problem. I added two drives WD Caviar Green (2TB). I initialized both of them then shutdown. Went to turn on the computer and it stops during bios saying Ultra DMA Mode-5 SMART Capable but Disabled. I try to get into bios and it just freezes because it cannot start windows 7 Ultimate. Please HELP!!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try a cmos reset

when you do manage to get into the bios enable

smart

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
model
wattage


----------



## fejl9331 (Oct 19, 2010)

Thank You for replying to this thread. I am running:
Two HD 5770 ATI Graphics Cards
Intel i7 930 CPU
ASRock X58 Extreme Motherboard
6 GB of Ram
PSU: Rocketfish Model RF-700WPS2 w/ Active PFC 700 Watt

I will give this a shot. Thanks


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

i would have to say the rocketship is inadequate for your 2 video cards, even though it is expensive.


----------



## fejl9331 (Oct 19, 2010)

What do you recommend? I was told this would be fine. It was given to me anyway. Should I go to a 1000 watt? If so what brand? Thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

here or better

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...er+Supplies-_-Corsair+Memory++Inc.-_-17139009

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html


----------



## fejl9331 (Oct 19, 2010)

Thank You.... I will purchase this PSU asap..Also I did get into bios and turned SMART on. Everything is good. Thanks for the help...


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

the corsair psu will do a better job of protecting your system, good luck.


----------

